# Car Shows in 2011



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just like Coxy914's thread, here's the list for 2011. Admittedly, I have only got the dub ones..... Please feel free to add in other shows, and I'll edit this post as and when more dates/events pop up.

----------

*January*
Thursday 13th - Sunday 16th Autosports / Pistonheads show, _NEC Birmingham_
Saturday 29th - VW AG Meet, _Kent_

*February*

*March*
Sunday 13th - Ultimate Dubs, _Telford International Center_
Sunday 27th - Heaven on Wheels 8, _Anderlecht, Belgium_

*April*
Sunday 3rd - GTI Spring Festival, _Santa Pod Raceway_
Sunday 17th - Early Edition, _Saints Franklin Gardens_

*May*
Sunday 15th - All Types, _Bodelwyddan Castle, Wales_
Sunday 15th - Fiesta in the Park, _Huntingdon Race Course_

*June*
Saturday 4th to Sunday 5th - Dub Mania, _Weston Park, Shropshire_
Sunday 4th - Classic Ford Show, _Santa Pod Raceway_
Saturday 25th to Sunday 26th - GTI International, _Bruntingthorpe Proving Ground_
Thursday 30th - Sunday 3rd Goodwood festival of speed, _Chichester, West Sussex_

*July*

*August*
Sunday 7th - NVNW, _Tatton Park_
Sunday 7th - Fordfair, _Silverstone Race Course_

*September*
Friday 2nd to Sunday 4th - Edition38, _TBC (usually Overstone Park)_
Sunday 4th - Trax, _Silverstone Race Course_
Friday 16th - Sunday 18th Goodwood Revival, _Chichester, West Sussex_


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've closed and unstuck the 2010 list and made this one a sticky :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Added a few il be going to (some for work and some for pleasure )

*January*
Thursday 13- Sunday 16th Autosports / Pistonheads show NEC Birmingham
Saturday 29th January - VW AG Meet. Kent

*February*

*March*
Sunday 13th March - Ultimate Dubs
Sunday 27 March - Heaven on Wheels 8, Anderlecht, Belgium

*April*
Sunday 3rd April - GTI Spring Festival
Sunday 17th April - Early Edition

*May*
Sunday 15th May - All Types

*June*
Saturday 4th to Sunday 5th June - Dub Mania
Saturday 25th to Sunday 26th June - GTI International
Thursday 30th - Sunday 3rd (July) Goodwood festival of speed

*July*

*August*
Sunday 7th August - NVNW

*September*
Friday 2nd to Sunday 4th September - Edition38
Sunday 4th September - Trax
Friday 16th- Sunday 18th Goodwood Revival


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers PV.... Gonna trawl the net, get on some Corsa/Ford/Fiat forums etc, and see if they have dates for their "type" of shows :thumb:

Cheers James.... Post 1 updated


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Just an idea, i think it would be really helpful if at the end of all of them it had the location, then anyone looking to find a show near them can find one easy?

Goodwood is West Sussex if you can add it Mat


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Can you put all the 2009 show dates up as well Mat please?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Couple more to add to the list here:

*May*
Sunday 15th - Fiesta in the Park Huntingdon Race Course

*August*
Sunday 7th - Fordfair Silverstone Race Course

David.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Just an idea, i think it would be really helpful if at the end of all of them it had the location, then anyone looking to find a show near them can find one easy?
> 
> Goodwood is West Sussex if you can add it Mat


I thought that after I made the post lol.... I'm on it 



Viper said:


> Can you put all the 2009 show dates up as well Mat please?


I seriously hope that that is a joke sir


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think I may go to Goodwood Festival of Speed this year, never been before. I did go to Cholmondeley Pageant of Power in 2009 which was good


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I went to the FOS in about 06/07 iirc, was a brilliant day and well worth it. Would love to go again, but I think most of my holidays from work will be taken up by the Ford shows.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> I seriously hope that that is a joke sir


I just thought with you still referring to me as 'PV' we were back in '09?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dunno about 2009, but I keep writing 2001 instead of 2011 lol


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll keep an eye on the Ford forums if you'd like -Mat-, most of them get ran through the ones I use eventually!

David.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice one David :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

hope there's something in scotland, as i aint gonna do a 1000 mile round trip to ford fair :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Heres a link to the santa pod calender, worth going through that and listing the relevant ones.

http://www.santapod.co.uk/calendar.php


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Goodwood Festival of Speed first weekend of July. I shall be there....again...annual pilgrimage :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

*Castle Combe*

April 9th Spring action day

May 14th Jap Fest

June 11th Classic Sports car action day

Sep 10th Summer action day


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Not a Car Show as Such... but
Race Retro at Stoneleigh Park ... an Awesome weekend of Classic rally cars
http://www.raceretro.com/


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

19th June = DC11 @ Turweston (German car show, VW, Audi, BMW, Merc anything German)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice work fellas. Myself and my lovely assistant are working on a DW presence at some of the big ones.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> 19th June = DC11 @ Turweston (German car show, VW, Audi, BMW, Merc anything German)


pretty sure they include vag in general, as one of the lads has a VRS!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Jordan said:


> pretty sure they include vag in general, as one of the lads has a VRS!


No your right, all the vag group :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> No your right, all the vag group :thumb:


quality,

hoping to get a leon cupra this year if luck runs my way!

low and fat ftw.

bit like me tbh :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just got an email about this one.......................

With 2011 well underway we thought it best to get in touch and let you know details of this years Scottish Car Show at Ingliston!

Date Confirmed - 17th July 2011

Being the 7th annual car show at The Royal Highland Centre we've decided to mix things up a little this year and are now broadening the scope of the show to include far more styles than previous years . With a healthy dose of everything from high performance, sports, modified, retro, custom, classic,
JDM, Euro and much more we're aiming this years show to appeal to more people than ever before.

To tie in with this we've also reduced the entry price compared to the 2010, this means cost reductions for club car passengers who pre-book too!

...and there's more news! This year we are running the show in conjunction with The Sun Newspaper so you'll be able to keep up to date on what's
happening, who's appearing and how things ar shaping up on a regular basis via the newspaper on the lead up to the show.

VAT may have increased but we're committed to bringing you the best show possible at a price that won't hurt your pocket and that's a promise!

If you'd like more information on this years show, to book places for your club or to find out about trade space or sponsorship of the event please contact us on 0141 613 0033 or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Few more Smaller shows through the Ford Forums -

*April*
Saturday 16th - Modified Live @ Oulton Park
Sunday 29th - Wonderland Show @ Southwell Race Course


*May*
Sunday 15th - Modified Live @ Knockhill

*July*
Sunday 31st - Modified Live @ Cadwell Park

*August*
Sunday 28th - Modified Live @ Anglesey

*September*
Sunday 25th - Modified Live @ Snetterton


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Vauxhall Ones -

Performance Vauxhall Show - 11 & 12th June
VBOA Billing - 2nd & 3rd July
Total Vauxhall Live - Saturday, 30th July


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

Friday 2nd to Sunday 4th September - Edition38 & vw action


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Pride Of Longbridge is this Saturday (16th) if anyone is into their Rover/MG/Austin cars.

Its the 5th anniversary of MG Rover going down and its usually a good show with a good selection of cars on show....plus its free :thumb:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_110596625678634


----------

